# Beethoven's Paddy O'Rafferty



## Bezorgo (Aug 5, 2015)

Dear Colleagues,

I write to ask for your help in finding a CD. I recently heard on the radio (possibly Classical Music America http://www.classicalmusicamerica.com/) a wonderful recording of a Finnish pianist playing an instrumental version of an Irish folk song arranged by a German folk song arranger. The German guy was actually not much of a songwriter himself. (He did compose one nice choral tune that begins 'Freude, schoener Goetterfunken...' I thinks this means 'Happiness is God's electricity' - if Google translate is correct). But contrary to popular understanding, his main claim to fame was as a superb arranger of old Scottish and Irish folks songs. I think the one I heard was 'Paddy O'Rafferty.' I've found some vocal recordings, but I'm searching for the piano instrumental. The arranger's last name was Beethoven. Anyone know the CD? 
Many thanks,
B.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't believe Beethoven ever arranged a purely piano version on this song (his WoO 153 #14). Could be wrong of course! Could it be Beethoven's version of the song arranged for piano by somebody else?


----------

